# World of Warcraft error #132



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey guys. A few weeks ago I upgraded my PC with a new motherboard, CPU, and PSU. 

-*Here are my current specs:*-

```
Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813159002
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008
RAM: DDR2 2048MB
Graphics card: GeForce 7900 GS
```
-*Here is the problem:*-
I've installed (and also reinstalled) WoW without any expansions or addons. When I click WoW.exe to try and play, the game exits before I see anything and I get a LONG error report. I'll post the error report at the end of my description.

-*My attempt to fix this:*-
I've been up and down their tech support page on this issue ( http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=21027&searchQuery=error #132&pageNumber=1 ), I've reinstalled all of my drivers, disabled my soundcard, tried playing with OpenGL in window mode, but have not tested my RAM because I can't burn the .iso they suggested to use since I don't have a CD burner.

If anyone could help me solve this problem so that I can play WoW again, I'd really appreciate it. I have NOT played WoW on this computer with these new parts before. Here is the error report:


```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft (build 9551)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time:     Mar 31, 2009  6:37:10.562 PM
User:     Administrator
Computer: ANONYMOUS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:0086D877

The instruction at "0x0086D877" referenced memory at "0x00000008".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 9551
Settings: 
SET locale "enUS"
SET portal "us"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "85"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=00000002  EBX=05130750  ECX=012FAD28  EDX=012FADD0  ESI=00000000
EDI=06400310  EBP=067BFF78  ESP=067BFF74  EIP=0086D877  FLG=00010213
CS =001B      DS =0023      ES =0023      SS =0023      FS =003B      GS =0000


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 10/10 threads...

--- Thread ID: 4112 ---
006AC376 0019F770 0001:002AB376 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006AC72B 0019F77C 0001:002AB72B C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007D6A4F 0019FB8C 0001:003D5A4F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007DB762 0019FDF8 0001:003DA762 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0046107F 0019FE58 0001:0006007F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004038E7 0019FEA0 0001:000028E7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004262E0 0019FF0C 0001:000252E0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00426481 0019FF24 0001:00025481 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00406958 0019FFC0 0001:00005958 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C817067 0019FFF0 0001:00016067 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 948 ---
77DF8601 0228FFB4 0001:00027601 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
7C80B713 0228FFEC 0001:0000A713 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 4228 ---
7C802542 0252FF44 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
006BB325 0252FF60 0001:002BA325 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D56D5 0252FF74 0001:002D46D5 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007EDBCF 0252FFAC 0001:003ECBCF C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007EDC74 0252FFEC 0001:003ECC74 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

--- Thread ID: 4204 ---
7C802455 01CAFF4C 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
006BD254 01CAFF74 0001:002BC254 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007EDBCF 01CAFFAC 0001:003ECBCF C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007EDC74 01CAFFEC 0001:003ECC74 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

--- Thread ID: 4380 ---
7C802455 01E1FB6C 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
007CB33D 01E1FB78 0001:003CA33D C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004555FE 01E1FF98 0001:000545FE C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A79A7 01E1FFB4 0001:002A69A7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B713 01E1FFEC 0001:0000A713 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 4372 ---
7C802542 01F8FF74 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
006AB710 01F8FF84 0001:002AA710 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00780C4D 01F8FF98 0001:0037FC4D C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A79A7 01F8FFB4 0001:002A69A7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B713 01F8FFEC 0001:0000A713 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 4436 ---
7C80A105 0626FF88 0001:00009105 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
72D2312A 0626FFB4 0001:0000212A C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
7C80B713 0626FFEC 0001:0000A713 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 4448 ---
7C80A105 063DFE40 0001:00009105 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
73F114A2 063DFE58 0001:000004A2 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F12862 063DFF78 0001:00001862 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F198DF 063DFF98 0001:000088DF C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F12896 063DFFB4 0001:00001896 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
7C80B713 063DFFEC 0001:0000A713 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 4460 ---
7C80A105 0664FE48 0001:00009105 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
73F114A2 0664FE60 0001:000004A2 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F12862 0664FF80 0001:00001862 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F1292B 0664FFB4 0001:0000192B C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
7C80B713 0664FFEC 0001:0000A713 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 4464 [Current Thread] ---
0086D877 067BFF78 0001:0046C877 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0086D94D 067BFF88 0001:0046C94D C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00837E19 067BFF9C 0001:00436E19 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0083BDF0 067BFFB4 0001:0043ADF0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B713 067BFFEC 0001:0000A713 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 10/10 threads...

--- Thread ID: 4112 ---
006AC376 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x0019FB8C,0x007D6A4F,0x00000003)
006AC72B WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000003,0x00000000,0x48202D20,0x77647261)
007D6A4F WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000A7B,0x0098CE98,0x00000000,0x0098DB8C)
007DB8BC WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000200,0x0045EEA0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
0046107F WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00403F76,0x00000102)
004038E7 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01A85D18,0x00000007,0x00000000,0x00000A28)
004262E0 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x004068E0,0x00000001,0x00000001)
00426481 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0040ABB9,0x00400000,0x00000000,0x001C233D)
00406958 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x80000001,0x0012BB6C,0x7FFDF000,0x805512FA)
7C817067 kernel32.dll RegisterWaitForInputIdle+73 (0x00401000,0x00000000,0x78746341,0x00000020)

--- Thread ID: 948 ---
77DF8601 ADVAPI32.dll WmiFreeBuffer+590 (0x00000000,0x7C91428F,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7C80B713 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x77DF845A,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x78746341)

--- Thread ID: 4228 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0000214C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x02328478,0x00000000)
006BB325 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x023280B8,0x00000000,0x02328478,0x0252FFAC)
006D56D5 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02328438,0xB49EFB9C,0x00000000,0x02328478)
007EDBCF WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x7C80B713,0x02328478,0x00000000)
007EDC74 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x007EDBF5,0x02328478,0x00000000,0x00000008)

--- Thread ID: 4204 ---
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000064,0x31333539,0x027293F0,0x01A87FE8)
006BD254 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01A87FE8,0xB706FB9C,0x31333539,0x027293F0)
007EDBCF WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02322C00,0x7C80B713,0x027293F0,0x31333539)
007EDC74 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x007EDBF5,0x027293F0,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4380 ---
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000001,0x01E1FF98,0x004555FE,0x00000001)
007CB33D WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x00455440,0x03345360,0x0000111C)
004555FE WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x03345360,0x02320410,0x00000008,0x03345380)
006A79A7 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000021E8,0x02320410,0x00000008,0x03345380)
7C80B713 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x006A7950,0x03345380,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4372 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000020E0,0xFFFFFFFF,0x01F8FF98,0x00780C4D)
006AB710 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x00001114,0x00780C20,0x01F8FFB4)
00780C4D WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x012E9DD8,0x7C9100A4,0x0019FAC8,0x033460E8)
006A79A7 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000021EC,0x7C9100A4,0x0019FAC8,0x033460E8)
7C80B713 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x006A7950,0x033460E8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4436 ---
7C80A105 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000002,0x0626FFA4,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
72D2312A wdmaud.drv   midMessage+840 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x001C0000,0x00000000)
7C80B713 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x72D230E8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4448 ---
7C80A105 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000040,0x063DFE78,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
73F114A2 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000040,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x063DFE78)
73F12862 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x0000003F,0x01FC5180,0x063DFF94)
73F198DF dsound.dll   DirectSoundCreate+20900 (0x01FC2388,0x01FC33C4,0x73F1B2E9,0x0019F75C)
73F12896 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01FC33C4,0x01FC2388,0x0019F75C,0x01FC33C4)
7C80B713 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x73F1B2A1,0x01FC33C4,0x00000000,0x00000008)

--- Thread ID: 4460 ---
7C80A105 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000001,0x0664FE80,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
73F114A2 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x0664FE80)
73F12862 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73F1292B dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01FC1EFC,0x01000001,0x0019F554,0x01FC1EFC)
7C80B713 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x73F1B2A1,0x01FC1EFC,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4464 [Current Thread] ---
0086D877 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x05130750,0x067BFF9C,0x00837E19)


----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

0x003B0000 - 0x003B9000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x00400000 - 0x01391000  C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0x02330000 - 0x0234B000  C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\logishrd\LVPrcInj02.dll
0x03240000 - 0x032E5000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll
0x067C0000 - 0x068D5000  C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\dbghelp.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10069000  C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll
0x10100000 - 0x1010E000  C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\lgscroll.dll
0x10D00000 - 0x10D0F000  C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\GameHook.dll
0x4FDD0000 - 0x4FF76000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
0x5AD70000 - 0x5ADA8000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x5D090000 - 0x5D12A000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x5ED00000 - 0x5EDCC000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\OPENGL32.dll
0x629C0000 - 0x629C9000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\LPK.DLL
0x68B20000 - 0x68B40000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\GLU32.dll
0x6D990000 - 0x6D996000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x6F500000 - 0x6F57D000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
0x71AA0000 - 0x71AA8000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x71AB0000 - 0x71AC7000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71BF0000 - 0x71C03000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
0x72D10000 - 0x72D18000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x72D20000 - 0x72D29000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x73760000 - 0x737AB000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x73BC0000 - 0x73BC6000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x73EE0000 - 0x73EE4000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll
0x73F10000 - 0x73F6C000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476C000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x755C0000 - 0x755EE000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x76390000 - 0x763AD000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll
0x76B40000 - 0x76B6D000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76C30000 - 0x76C5E000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x76C90000 - 0x76CB8000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x76F60000 - 0x76F8C000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771AB000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x773D0000 - 0x774D3000  C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5705_x-ww_36cfed49\comctl32.dll
0x774E0000 - 0x7761E000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x77690000 - 0x776B1000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
0x77920000 - 0x77A13000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x77A80000 - 0x77B15000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77B20000 - 0x77B32000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x77BD0000 - 0x77BD7000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x77BE0000 - 0x77BF5000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77C00000 - 0x77C08000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x77C10000 - 0x77C68000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77DD0000 - 0x77E6B000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E70000 - 0x77F02000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77F10000 - 0x77F59000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77F60000 - 0x77FD6000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77FE0000 - 0x77FF1000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x78000000 - 0x78045000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x78050000 - 0x78120000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x78130000 - 0x781CB000  C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.3079_x-ww_b811a94e\MSVCR80.dll
0x7C800000 - 0x7C8F7000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x7C900000 - 0x7C9AF000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7C9C0000 - 0x7D1D7000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x7E410000 - 0x7E4A1000  C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll


----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 0086D877)

0086D877: 8B 46 08 57  8B 3D 78 D1  92 00 6A 01  83 C0 04 50  .F.W.=x...j....P


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 067BFF74)

* = addr               **                                         *           
067BFF70: 8C F7 19 00  00 00 00 00  88 FF 7B 06  4D D9 86 00  ..........**.M...
067BFF80: 00 00 00 00  50 07 13 05  9C FF 7B 06  19 7E 83 00  ....P.....**..~..
067BFF90: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  B4 FF 7B 06  ..............**.
067BFFA0: F0 BD 83 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067BFFB0: 70 11 00 00  EC FF 7B 06  13 B7 80 7C  50 07 13 05  p.....**....|P...
067BFFC0: 10 03 40 06  00 00 00 00  50 07 13 05  00 50 FD 7F  [email protected]
067BFFD0: 05 00 00 C0  C0 FF 7B 06  98 FB 7B 06  FF FF FF FF  ......**...**.....
067BFFE0: A0 9A 83 7C  20 B7 80 7C  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ...| ..|........
067BFFF0: 00 00 00 00  5B BD 83 00  50 07 13 05  00 00 00 00  ....[...P.......
067C0000: 4D 5A 90 00  03 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  FF FF 00 00  MZ..............
067C0010: B8 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  [email protected]
067C0020: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0030: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 00 00  ................
067C0040: 0E 1F BA 0E  00 B4 09 CD  21 B8 01 4C  CD 21 54 68  ........!..L.!Th
067C0050: 69 73 20 70  72 6F 67 72  61 6D 20 63  61 6E 6E 6F  is program canno
067C0060: 74 20 62 65  20 72 75 6E  20 69 6E 20  44 4F 53 20  t be run in DOS 
067C0070: 6D 6F 64 65  2E 0D 0D 0A  24 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  mode....$.......
067C0080: 12 8C D3 DB  56 ED BD 88  56 ED BD 88  56 ED BD 88  ....V...V...V...
067C0090: 5A 01 D3 88  6E ED BD 88  5A 01 D0 88  54 ED BD 88  Z...n...Z...T...
067C00A0: 71 2B C0 88  5B ED BD 88  56 ED BC 88  B5 ED BD 88  q+..[...V.......
067C00B0: 71 2B C6 88  5F ED BD 88  71 2B D0 88  3C ED BD 88  q+.._...q+..<...
067C00C0: 71 2B C7 88  57 ED BD 88  71 2B D3 88  6C ED BD 88  q+..W...q+..l...
067C00D0: 71 2B C3 88  7A ED BD 88  71 2B C1 88  57 ED BD 88  q+..z...q+..W...
067C00E0: 71 2B C5 88  57 ED BD 88  52 69 63 68  56 ED BD 88  q+..W...RichV...
067C00F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0100: 50 45 00 00  4C 01 04 00  74 11 B0 44  00 00 00 00  PE..L...t..D....
067C0110: 00 00 00 00  E0 00 02 21  0B 01 08 00  00 9E 0E 00  .......!........
067C0120: 00 8C 02 00  00 00 00 00  14 C3 07 00  00 10 00 00  ................
067C0130: 00 B0 0E 00  00 00 00 03  00 10 00 00  00 02 00 00  ................
067C0140: 06 00 00 00  06 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0150: 00 50 11 00  00 04 00 00  7C 27 10 00  03 00 40 01  .P......|'[email protected]
067C0160: 00 00 04 00  00 10 00 00  00 00 10 00  00 10 00 00  ................
067C0170: 00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00  40 97 0E 00  48 16 00 00  [email protected]
067C0180: EC 89 0E 00  64 00 00 00  00 70 10 00  E0 03 00 00  ....d....p......
067C0190: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 B8 0F 00  70 25 00 00  ............p%..
067C01A0: 00 80 10 00  64 8E 00 00  20 13 00 00  1C 00 00 00  ....d... .......
067C01B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C01C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 79 01 00  40 00 00 00  ........ [email protected]
067C01D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 10 00 00  BC 02 00 00  ................
067C01E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C01F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  2E 74 65 78  74 00 00 00  .........text...
067C0200: 88 9D 0E 00  00 10 00 00  00 9E 0E 00  00 04 00 00  ................
067C0210: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 00 00 60  ............ ..`
067C0220: 2E 64 61 74  61 00 00 00  6C BC 01 00  00 B0 0E 00  .data...l.......
067C0230: 00 48 00 00  00 A2 0E 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .H..............
067C0240: 00 00 00 00  40 00 00 C0  2E 72 73 72  63 00 00 00  [email protected]
067C0250: E0 03 00 00  00 70 10 00  00 04 00 00  00 EA 0E 00  .....p..........
067C0260: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 40  [email protected]@
067C0270: 2E 72 65 6C  6F 63 00 00  B0 C8 00 00  00 80 10 00  .reloc..........
067C0280: 00 CA 00 00  00 EE 0E 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0290: 00 00 00 00  40 00 00 42  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  [email protected]
067C02A0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C02B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C02C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C02D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C02E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C02F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0300: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0310: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0320: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0330: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0340: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0350: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0360: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
067C0370: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     5898
Os Version:             5.1
Os Service Pack:        3.0

Percent memory used:    34
Total physical memory:  2146611200
Free Memory:            1412087808
Page file:              4134719488
Total virtual memory:   2147352576
```


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Error 132 for wow is usually related to a RAM issue. Download memtest86 (The CD-Boot version). Turn off your PC and remove all but your first stick of RAM, turn it back on and run the first test. The test takes about 30mins if pass turn off your PC and place another stick of RAM in the first slot and test that one. Repeat the same steps for any other sticks you have..

Post what your findings.

I just going to guess here but did you make sure that the RAM from your old system was 100% compatible with the new motherboard. Usually on the Motherboards Manufactures website they list a RAM compatibility for each of their motherboards.


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll do this asap, but burning a disk is going to be hard without a burner ^_^


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If you have a floppy drive there is a version for that as well. 
http://www.memtest86.com/memtest35.zip


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

I ran the Intel Burn Test for about 5 minutes with 100% RAM usage with absolutely no errors with minimal lag. I don't have any spare sticks of RAM to test in my PC, any other suggestions? I don't what else to try.


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

After reading up on the WoW forums more, I saw that other people with my soundcard (USB Steelseries Siberia) had the same issue. I unplugged my soundcard, and what do you know - WoW works perfectly.

I guess my goal now is to find out how to play the game with sound? lol. I'm not really interested in unplugging my headset from my soundcard and directly into my computer every time I want to play, is there a better way of going about this?

Also, I have the newest drivers for the USB soundcard.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

USB sound cards are not the best (in my opinion) a nice PCI or PCI-E x1 works well with most games.
But for me the On-board sound i have is good enough. Why dont you plug your speakers/headset into your on-board sound (if you have one).


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

I found out that version 2.1 ( the newest driver ) was causing the issues. I downloaded version 2.0 and it works fine now.


----------

